# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟΥ

## gio_7

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποιον τρόπο να συνδέσω μικρόφωνο σε ηχοσήστημα που δεν έχει αντίστηχη είσοδο?

----------


## gRooV

Δεν έχει ούτε κάποια άλλη είσοδο (AUX, LINE IN...);

----------


## gio_7

Εχει AUX/CDR IN

----------


## itta-vitta

Σύνδεσε ένα δυναμικό μικρόφωνο χαμηλής αντίστασης (300Ω) απ' ευθείας στο ποτενσιόμετρο τής έντασης.

----------


## antonis_x

Επειδη το σημα του μικροφωνου ειναι αρκετα ασθενες θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις η να αγορασεις εναν προενισχυτη μικροφωνου,να συνδεσεις το μικροφωνο στην εισοδο του προενισχυτη και την εξοδο του προενισχυτη στην εισοδο AUX του ηχοσυστηματος σου.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Εχει AUX/CDR IN



εμενα με ενα ασυρματο μικροφωνο που πηρα με 10 ευρο απο ενα μαυρο   ακοθγετε αρκετα δυνατα βαζοντας στο aux

----------


## antonis_x

Ναι,πολλες φορες μαζι  με τον δεκτη του ασυρματου μικροφωνου υπαρχει και ενας μικρος ενισχυτης σηματος,αν συνδεσεις το μικροφωνο αυτο ενσυρματα πολυ πιθανον να σου ακουγεται πολυ λιγοτερο,χωρις αυτο να ειναι απολυτο.

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος απο ηχο θελω να συνδεση ενα μικροφωνο που εχει το βυσμα της εικονας στην υποδοχη μικροφωνου του υπολογιστη μου. Πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω καποιον προενισχυτη;

----------


## her

Όχι δεν χρειάζεσαι κανένα προενισχυτή. Το συνδέεις κανονικά στην είσοδο που έχει ο υπολογιστής για το μικρόφωνο

----------


## Xarry

Ελα που δεν παιζει ομως... Ενω αυτο παιζει κανονικα




ΥΓ. Τι διαφερει αυτο με το ενα δαχτυλιδι απο αυτο με 2;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τα μικρόφωνα που συνδέονται στις κάρτες των υπολογιστών είναι πυκνωτιικές κάψες και χρειάζονται τάση για να λειτουργήσουν. Το δεύτερο δαχτυλίδι στο βύσμα δίνει στο μικρόφωνο τάση +5v για τη λειτουργία του.

----------


## Xarry

Δηάδη αυτο με το ενα δαχτυλιδι στον υπολογιστη δεν παιζει μονο του σωστα;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εξαρτάται απο το μικρόφωνο. Αυτό που σίγουρα συμβαίνει είναι να βραχυκυκλώνει την τάση των +5V που παρέχει η κάρτα ήχου.

----------


## Xarry

Ωραια το μαθαμε κι αυτο. :Wink: 
Για να παιξει τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω;

----------


## JOHNY+

ειναι διαφορες συνδεσμολογιες 

http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...%3D63%26um%3D1

----------


## Xarry

Τελικα γινεται να δουλεψει στον υπολογιστη;

----------


## sakis

> Σύνδεσε ένα δυναμικό μικρόφωνο χαμηλής αντίστασης (300Ω) απ' ευθείας στο ποτενσιόμετρο τής έντασης.



μπατ δις ιζ βερι μπινγκ paparia !!!!

μπαρε .... η εισοδος του υπολογιστη ειναι κατασκευασμενη να παιρνει μονο πυκνωτικα μικροφωνα  τυπου desktop  τα οποια πραγματι ειναι με τρια ποδαρακια οπου ενα απο αυτα εναι η τροφοδοσια το αλλο ειναι γη και το αλλο η ακουστικη ....

αν το μικροφωνο σου ειναι ενα απλο δυναμικο μικροφωνο μπορεις να αγορασεις ενα  προενισχυτη για αυτο η ακομα και ενα μικτη ο οποιος εχει και προενισχυτη μεσα με πολυ μικρο κοστος  και να συνδεσεις ολα αυτα σε ενα line in  απο τον υπολογιστη σου και καθαρισες

----------


## Xarry

Ευχαριστω πολυ καταρχας.
Προενισχυτη δυναμικου μικροφωνου χρειαζομαι αρα. Εκτος απο δυναμικα και πυκνωτικα υπαρχουν αλλοι τυποι μικροφωνων;

----------


## sakis

υπαρχουν και ανθρακος και καποια αλλα ηλεκτροστατικα ....αλλα τα πιο συνηθισμενα ειναι αυτα ...πυκνωτικα και δυναμικα

----------


## KOKAR

και τα κρυσταλλικά.....

----------


## sakis

ooooops thanks kokare !!!!!! 

 πολυ σωστα ....

----------


## H3

> μπατ δις ιζ βερι μπινγκ paparia !!!!
> 
> μπαρε .... η εισοδος του υπολογιστη ειναι κατασκευασμενη να παιρνει μονο πυκνωτικα μικροφωνα  τυπου desktop  τα οποια πραγματι ειναι με τρια ποδαρακια οπου ενα απο αυτα εναι η τροφοδοσια το αλλο ειναι γη και το αλλο η ακουστικη ....
> 
> αν το μικροφωνο σου ειναι ενα απλο δυναμικο μικροφωνο μπορεις να αγορασεις ενα  προενισχυτη για αυτο η ακομα και ενα μικτη ο οποιος εχει και προενισχυτη μεσα με πολυ μικρο κοστος  και να συνδεσεις ολα αυτα σε ενα line in  απο τον υπολογιστη σου και καθαρισες



Καλημερα ,Χριστος Ανεστη

Και ομως παιζει το δυναμικο μικροφωνο απευθειας στον υπολογιστη ,
και μαλιστα πολυ καλα ,(τουλαχιστον στα 3 notebooks που εχω αγορασει μεχρι τωρα NEC ,IBM, FUJITSU/SIEMENS )

----------


## dbsjro

> τουλαχιστον στα 3 notebooks που εχω αγορασει μεχρι τωρα NEC ,IBM, FUJITSU/SIEMENS



3 notebook και κανουμε τοσο θεμα? Απλα αγοραζεις αλλο μικροφωνο
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

(και φυσικα κανω πλακα)

----------


## GSR600

Για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω κατι.Εχω ενα μικροφωνο βασης σαν αυτα που εχουνε οι εδρες στην βουλη που λιγυζουν.Αλλα η συνδεση του ειναι XLR ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να το συνδεσω με το pc??Συνδεσμολογια??

----------


## grglaz

*Ή*



*Ή*


Ή παρε ενα ετοιμο καλωδιο xlr - mini jack

----------


## GSR600

Σε ευχαριστω για τα σχεδιακια.Οτι  mini jack και να χρησιμοποιησω το ιδιο ειναι? mono ή stereo?

----------

